# QOSQO bajo el soplo helado de la cordillera



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Saludos comparto un nuevo thread de mi ultima visita a la ciudad que me vio nacer MI QOSQO


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow que bonitas tus fotos, muy buenos ángulos, excelentes capturas. No puede ser que hasta ahora no conozca esta linda ciudad.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Wow que bonitas tus fotos, muy buenos ángulos, excelentes capturas. No puede ser que hasta ahora no conozca esta linda ciudad.


gracias Cusco te espera


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Muy agradecido por vuestra visita y por todos los likes


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Muy bonito el centro de Cusco. Espero que por seguridad se controle la construcción de las casas en las laderas de los cerros. 
Buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

alvarobendezu said:


> Muy bonito el centro de Cusco. Espero que por seguridad se controle la construcción de las casas en las laderas de los cerros.
> Buenas fotos.


Por seguridad, por estética, urbanismo y un largo etc. Etc. Es una pena que las autoridades no hayan tenido la voluntad ni el interés de preocuparse por ello y permitir el establecimiento de tantos pueblos jóvenes en el Cusco... Ubicados en las laderas de los cerros... Ojalá algún día tengamos la capacidad económica y la madurez para platear proyectos de reubicación de estas personas y no continuar con darles agua luz desagüe y gradas para que se sigan estableciendo en estos cerros...

Saludos Alavro y gracias por la visita


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No se que es mejor el fotógrafo o la foto...  Eres un gran fotógrafo, no entiendo como no te han contratado en National Geographic.

Debo quedarme en este thread hasta que le pueda poner like a todo lo que posteaste. Bella .... bella no hay otra palabra para tu ciudad.. BELLA!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> No se que es mejor el fotógrafo o la foto...  Eres un gran fotógrafo, no entiendo como no te han contratado en National Geographic.
> 
> Debo quedarme en este thread hasta que le pueda poner like a todo lo que posteaste. Bella .... bella no hay otra palabra para tu ciudad.. BELLA!


Vane muchas gracias un abrazo a la distancia... que bellas palabras te agredezco infinitamente


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Al antiguo y tradicional barrio de San Blas que en la época Inca era el barrio de Toko Cachi




































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Barrio de San Blas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Espectacular!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Espectacular!


muchas gracias amiga


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Cusco la ciudad más turística del Perú



























​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------

